# Passengers who refuse to show up and what do you do?



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.


----------



## xerexabante (Dec 13, 2016)

No surge, cancel. Thank you for the cancel fee and move on.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

You wait for the 5 minute timer and at 5:01, cancel, select “rider isnt here”, collect your $5, and move on..


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

xerexabante said:


> No surge, cancel. Thank you for the cancel fee and move on.


Wait, since when do drivers get cancellation fees when THEY cancel? I've been driving for Uber for three years and have never received a cancellation fee for cancellations that I've made. I see that you're in California. I don't think it works the same way in Michigan.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Huhh? How does that answer my question?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Pretty sure this is the case everywhere.. IF you wait for 5 minutes and the pax does not show AND you select “rider isnt here”, you get rewarded a $5 cancellation fee. More if you had to drive over 10 minutes to get there.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm sure it doesn't work that way here in Michigan. And actually, several times I was entitled to a cancellation fee when the driver cancelled, and it never showed up in my earnings statement. I just let it go.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

You will only see it if YOU cancel and IF you select “pax isnt here”.. you should find the forum section for your market and ask the other drivers there if that’s it it works for you guys.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

How are cancellation fees for drivers new to you if you've been doing it for 3 years?!?!?!


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> I'm sure it doesn't work that way here in Michigan. And actually, several times I was entitled to a cancellation fee when the driver cancelled, and it never showed up in my earnings statement. I just let it go.


I have drove in many Michigan markets, Detroit metro included. You are defintely getting accurate information about how cancellations work. How the hell does one drive for 3 years and not know how cancelations work? Wow


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Yep, wait until the 5 min timer runs out and the app says something like “cancel if rider no show.” Hit the cancel button and collect. It’s everywhere Uber is.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber does charge a $5 cancellation fee in Wixom, MI.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Yep, wait until the 5 min timer runs out and the app says something like "cancel if rider no show." Hit the cancel button and collect. It's everywhere Uber is.


Thank you for the help. A lot of people on here would prefer to just be rude.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.


You my dear have a lot to learn.

The fact that you've been driving for 3 years is a bit troubling. You should be giving us tips.

But,it is what it is.

What matters is you found us.

Please stick around despite some of us being jerks sometimes.

I suspect you will benefit a lot by reading some of these threads.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

"_Sometimes_" ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

This thread cracks me up. But what I didn't know is that I can drive around doing rides without passengers in the car and still get paid. I'll have to try that!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber loves drivers like this. Just driving around cluelessly, doing whatever it takes to get a person in their car (I witnessed driver spend an hour getting his passengers in his car), and has no clue about a cancel fee/our pay schedule.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> Thank you for the help. A lot of people on here would prefer to just be rude.


Make sure you take a screenshot when the "Cancel if No Show" pops up. I have used that a few times when I didn't get a cancellation fee. It's hard for them to dispute when you show them proof that you're doing what they say to do.



#professoruber said:


> Uber loves drivers like this. Just driving around cluelessly, doing whatever it takes to get a person in their car (I witnessed driver spend an hour getting his passengers in his car), and has no clue about a cancel fee/our pay schedule.


They no doubt do. But it still is rediculous they let new divers sign on without the slightest bit of training. In the end, we are the one's yelling at all the newbies as they stop to pickup or discharge passengers in the middle of one lane city streets.


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

It’s like working 3 years as a doctor and not knowing that she’s dealing with sick people. Lmfao!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

If she started and stopped trips that she didn’t take, how many 1 stars does she have since the pax can rate her. And how is she not deactivated for that?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

guffy515255 said:


> I am going to go ahead and go with the driver thats driven for 3 years and doesnt know how a cancellation fee works is clearly uninformed here. Thats hard to even believe lol.


WAIT.

we get paid a cancelation fee for no-shows?!

SINCE WHEN?!?!

just kidding 



SpongemanGreg said:


> Say it's on Uber for not helping the driver more, but 3 YEARS!!! Not days, or a few months (which even if it were months I'd still be surprised) but YEARS we're talking here without ever figuring out on your own about the cancellation fees. I'm not apologizing if it came across as being rude. This is mind-boggling to me on how anyone could go 3 YEARS without figuring that out.


dude, I've been a driver for 5 years, and I just learned TODAY about surge and boost!


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> Wait, since when do drivers get cancellation fees when THEY cancel? I've been driving for Uber for three years and have never received a cancellation fee for cancellations that I've made. I see that you're in California. I don't think it works the same way in Michigan.


You wait 5 minutes, cancel, get the fee.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

As memory serves me, when I started there was a 5 minute "training video" that uber sponsored. Obviously it was not too comprehensive. This was over 2 years ago. It covered the basics, accepting a ride, starting navigation and ending the ride. That's it. No information concerning cancellations. I did zero research on rideshare other than this quick video. When I was confronted by my first no show, I didn't know what to do. Since Uber did not cover it (devious bastards)- I did the same. Started and stopped trip. That was the only way I knew how to get back to driving. Got a 1 star and professionalism.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.


No-show cancel.
I've actually collected two cancel fees from the same passenger within 30 minutes.
Got a ping to a nearby medical office, waited the five minutes, called, dropped to voicemail. Left a polite message to call again when they were ready to be picked up. Canceled no-show and went to the car wash a mile away to wash and vacuum my car. Once I was done, got a ping from the same pax, same pickup. Trundled back, waited 5, called, call rejected! Cancel no-show again, then sent nastygram to Lyft to please make sure this pax/medical office got removed for playing games.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

shirleyujest said:


> Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.





shirleyujest said:


> *Passengers who refuse to show up and what do you do?*



With your attitude I would also REFUSE to show up!


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> Wait, since when do drivers get cancellation fees when THEY cancel? I've been driving for Uber for three years and have never received a cancellation fee for cancellations that I've made. I see that you're in California. I don't think it works the same way in Michigan.


I'm in Michigan to, you get $5 here as well. You just have to use the "rider isn't here" cancel. Anything else you get $0.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I think we can safely say that all uber drivers in the U.S can cancel after 5 minutes and receive a fee. End of thread?


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm sure I know how this person got to that point, most likely as soom as the timer counted down to zero they were cancelling the trip.


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

Double checking.
Lyft: wait 5 minutes. Get $5.
Uber: wait 2 minutes. Get $3.75. (Passenger pays $5. Uber $1.25)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

AMP said:


> Double checking.
> Lyft: wait 5 minutes. Get $5.
> Uber: wait 2 minutes. Get $3.75. (Passenger pays $5. Uber $1.25)


No. 
Uber is also 5 minutes. Pool is 2 minutes.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> Thank you for the help. A lot of people on here would prefer to just be rude.


I would love to catch up with you and have coffee. My treat. I would never be rude or disrespectful, I would love you for who you are. 

.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

shirleyujest said:


> Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.


I don't call them. I wait 4:45 minutes and leave , and when I'm around the corner, and the app says "cancel" I cancel and get my 4 bucks. The reason I do that is some people intentionally wait until the last couple of seconds to approach your car. It won't occur to them you are going to leave 15 seconds ahead of time. I do this to teach those people a lesson. I don't mind if you sincerely are running late, but if you are doing it intentionally, that I got a problem with.



shirleyujest said:


> Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.


Better be careful, that's fraud. I don't accept calls more than 7 minutes away and if it is busy, maybe 4 or 5 minutes.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't call them. I wait 4:45 minutes and leave , and when I'm around the corner, and the app says "cancel" I cancel and get my 4 bucks. The reason I do that is some people intentionally wait until the last couple of seconds to approach your car. It won't occur to them you are going to leave 15 seconds ahead of time. I do this to teach those people a lesson. I don't mind if you sincerely are running late, but if you are doing it intentionally, that I got a problem with.


Yep, same here. At 4:45 Im out unless its a nice surge ride. The fact that we have to wait 5 minutes is total bs to begin with.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Moonrider said:


> No-show cancel.
> I've actually collected two cancel fees from the same passenger within 30 minutes.
> Got a ping to a nearby medical office, waited the five minutes, called, dropped to voicemail. Left a polite message to call again when they were ready to be picked up. Canceled no-show and went to the car wash a mile away to wash and vacuum my car. Once I was done, got a ping from the same pax, same pickup. Trundled back, waited 5, called, call rejected! Cancel no-show again, then sent nastygram to Lyft to please make sure this pax/medical office got removed for playing games.


Why? Cancels are often the perfect pax. I'd hang out there all day collecting cancel fees.



guffy515255 said:


> Yep, same here. At 4:45 Im out unless its a nice surge ride. The fact that we have to wait 5 minutes is total bs to begin with.


I have seen them approach, doors locked, at 4:45. Roll down window, tell them "sorry, it's been 5 minutes, you've been canceled already." They say it's not showing at their end. I tell them the system lags, but it should hit their phone any second, and look at my phone as if confirming (they can't see it). Cancel at 5 mins.

This is for the idiots who I KNOW have seen me but keep talking, smoking, whatever, as I sit there fuming.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I would love to catch up with you and have coffee. My treat. I would never be rude or disrespectful, I would love you for who you are.
> 
> .


Ever look in the eyes of a cow?
Soft and gentle ... dumb as a fence post.

I used to be married to a Michigan farm girl.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> Thank you for the help. A lot of people on here would prefer to just be rude.


Welcome to the internet


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't call them. I wait 4:45 minutes and leave , and when I'm around the corner, and the app says "cancel" I cancel and get my 4 bucks. The reason I do that is some people intentionally wait until the last couple of seconds to approach your car. It won't occur to them you are going to leave 15 seconds ahead of time. I do this to teach those people a lesson. I don't mind if you sincerely are running late, but if you are doing it intentionally, that I got a problem with.


It didn't occur to me that people are doing this intentionally. Is there a timer on the pax app that shows how long they have to get into your car?

If someone approaches my car right at 5 minutes, or even a little later, I still do the trip but 4* them (or lower, depending).


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Coachman said:


> This thread cracks me up. But what I didn't know is that I can drive around doing rides without passengers in the car and still get paid. I'll have to try that!


sounds like fraud to me....



jlevan said:


> I'm in Michigan to, you get $5 here as well. You just have to use the "rider isn't here" cancel. Anything else you get $0.


I think I've gotten one for wrong address shown too. It was under 5 minutes if im not mistaken the pax had an attitude and wanted me take a 10 minute drive around the block..



AMP said:


> Double checking.
> Lyft: wait 5 minutes. Get $5.
> Uber: wait 2 minutes. Get $3.75. (Passenger pays $5. Uber $1.25)


you have to call them on the phone for lyfts!!


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.


Uber hates habitual cancelling drivers


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Koolbreze said:


> Uber hates habitual cancelling drivers


As you know, of course it does, it makes more money if drivers take the ride, even though drivers all too frequently make more with the cancellation fee than they would taking the ride.

Which is so jacked up on so many different levels.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> you have to call them on the phone for lyfts!!


Yeah I'm not playing that game. I make that call and if they don't answer on the first ring too bad I made the call, then it's cancel and move on. I've already wasted too much time on a five minute no show.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> As you know, of course it does, it makes more money if drivers take the ride, even though drivers all too frequently make more with the cancellation fee than they would taking the ride.


Not in my case. Very few tips I take are the minimum fare.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Not in my case. Very few tips I take are the minimum fare.


Got me confused for a second there. I'm assuming you meant to say trips, not tips.


----------



## IGL45 (May 14, 2018)

I tend to call/message them after 3 minutes. If I get no response after the 5 minutes I cancel with the rider is a no-show.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

I don't call/text (there's only uber here in Montreal). I usually get one or two cancel fees a night, but I'm not actively seeking out a cancel, though I used to move to find the pax, I don't anymore. They can find me. I feel like a months ago there were more cancels, but that might just be the cold weather discouraging people from waiting outside.


----------



## Butterdog (Apr 12, 2018)

We only get $3.75 for canceled rides here. The pax pays $5.00.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

scott9002ca said:


> I don't call/text (there's only uber here in Montreal). I usually get one or two cancel fees a night, but I'm not actively seeking out a cancel, though I used to move to find the pax, I don't anymore. They can find me. I feel like a months ago there were more cancels, but that might just be the cold weather discouraging people from waiting outside.


This should be the standard protocol for all drivers. Rider behavior will change quickly and we will see many more riders with their toes on the curb.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Not in my case. Very few tips I take are the minimum fare.


You didn't have to provide a screenshot. I have no reason to doubt you. Personal anecdotal evidence doesn't the majority make unfortunately.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> Uber hates habitual cancelling drivers


I have never started a trip when the rider wasn't in the car. I may have to try this, the next time I get a no show. **** it.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Butterdog said:


> We only get $3.75 for canceled rides here. The pax pays $5.00.


$3.52 here (Buffalo, NY area) after they pay $5


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

In fairness, Dallas did not have no show fees. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

In Cal......3.75
We do all the work, sit in traffic to get a no go, burn gas, miss surges, while waiting for a no show, if Foober needs the 1.25 they are taking for doing nothing, that is sad
At least Lyft gives us the full 5.00


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

njn said:


> In fairness, Dallas did not have no show fees. Not sure if they still do.


IIRC a couple of years ago there were one or two places that didn't have them. I'm pretty sure that today all parts of the US have no show fees.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

4:45 rolling 5:01 gone See avatar!

Lyft makes you call the pax. I make the call. I listen if they answer but I don't speak. Then cancel.

Key words: Rude; Millennial; Inconsiderate; Etc.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/had-to-5-minute-someone.251885/

.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

njn said:


> In fairness, Dallas did not have no show fees. Not sure if they still do.


They do. $5.00 cancel fee of which I get $4.00. But I usually prefer to do the ride.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> Several times I've gotten to a pick up point, then both called and messaged the passenger, but they obviously don't want to pay the $5.00 to cancel. This is REALLY annoying, especially after I've driven several miles to the pick up point. What does everyone do? I've actually started and done the trip. Never heard anything from Uber about these trips.


Don't call them. Don't text them. When the Uber indicates the driver has been notified, check the street address. If you are at it, then turn off your engine and wait. After two minutes, you should see that the rider is being charged for wait time. After 3 more minutes you should get a notice that you can cancel the ride. It is IMPERATIVE that among all the options you are given to cancel the ride that you choose 'rider was [or is] a not here'. Choose anything else and you won't get paid.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

IIRC when I first started, I didn't know you could cancel. I definitely didn't know about the five minute thing. Of course, back in those days there was no newfangled timer on the app, so you had to time the five minutes yourself. That was back when all we had was black and white TV, and we'd receive pings by rotary phone.



AMP said:


> Double checking.
> Lyft: wait 5 minutes. Get $5.
> Uber: wait 2 minutes. Get $3.75. (Passenger pays $5. Uber $1.25)


With both you get a cancellation fee if the rider cancels more than 2 minutes after you accepted.

With both you have to wait 5 minutes at the riders location before you can get a no show fee, with Lyft you also have to call them at some point. With Uberpool (and IIRC Lyft Line) you only have to wait 2 minutes.

In most of the US both charge a $5 cancellation fee. Lyft doesn't take commission from it, so you get the whole $5. Uber does, so you get around $3.75, depending on the area, and when you first signed up.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> With both you get a cancellation fee if the rider cancels more than 2 minutes after you accepted.
> 
> With both you have to wait 5 minutes at the riders location before you can get a no show fee, with Lyft you also have to call them at some point. With Uberpool (and IIRC Lyft Line) you only have to wait 2 minutes.
> 
> In most of the US both charge a $5 cancellation fee. Lyft doesn't take commission from it, so you get the whole $5. Uber does, so you get around $3.75, depending on the area, and when you first signed up.


Don't know about Lyft but right on all counts with Uber. Just confirming your information, not doubting what you said in any way. I got a nice 10.00 cancellation fee the other morning because of a 'possible long pickup fee' early this past Thursday morning. It was cancelled by the rider. Obviously, not sure of the results if I had been the one doing the cancelling.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

comitatus1 said:


> Don't know about Lyft but right on all counts with Uber. Just confirming your information, not doubting what you said in any way. I got a nice 10.00 cancellation fee the other morning because of a 'possible long pickup fee' early this past Thursday morning. It was cancelled by the rider. Obviously, not sure of the results if I had been the one doing the cancelling.


I forgot to add something. With Uber we now get paid more if we drove a long way before the pax cancelled or before the no show, if it's more than the standard cancellation fee. Basically, nowadays we either get the standard cancellation fee, or we get paid for how much we drove till that point, whichever is higher (AFAIK Lyft doesn't have this). I don't know if that's connected to the $10 you got.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Sometimes you get a call from the packs asking you to wait for them and assuring you that they are on their way. They will think they're being quite helpful and tell you that it's okay to start the trip now. Don't do it. You make twice as much per minute of wait time after you hit that 2-minute Mark when you arrive then you will for time after the ride is started.

If you choose to allow them the extra time, for whatever reason, just be patient and start to ride after they are in the car and you have done your verification of who they are.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I forgot to add something. With Uber we now get paid more if we drove a long way before the pax cancelled or before the no show, if it's more than the standard cancellation fee. Basically, nowadays we either get the standard cancellation fee, or we get paid for how much we drove till that point, whichever is higher (AFAIK Lyft doesn't have this). I don't know if that's connected to the $10 you got.


I would have to look it up in the app to confirm, but I commute into the area I typically try to work so I will go online about 20 minutes before I get there. I'm pretty sure this was the reason that my pay for this cancellation was so high.



SuzeCB said:


> Sometimes you get a call from the packs asking you to wait for them and assuring you that they are on their way. They will think they're being quite helpful and tell you that it's okay to start the trip now. Don't do it. You make twice as much per minute of wait time after you hit that 2-minute Mark when you arrive then you will for time after the ride is started.
> 
> If you choose to allow them the extra time, for whatever reason, just be patient and start to ride after they are in the car and you have done your verification of who they are.


I hear you. After making this noob mistake a time or two, I learned better. I never start the timer until the rider is actually in the vehicle.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Sometimes you get a call from the packs asking you to wait for them and assuring you that they are on their way. They will think they're being quite helpful and tell you that it's okay to start the trip now. Don't do it. You make twice as much per minute of wait time after you hit that 2-minute Mark when you arrive then you will for time after the ride is started.
> 
> If you choose to allow them the extra time, for whatever reason, just be patient and start to ride after they are in the car and you have done your verification of who they are.


When they do that I usually say "ok, no problem.. Oh, by the way, where were you going?" ... Their answer has a big impact on my next move..


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Sometimes you get a call from the *packs*


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that that's speech to text.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that that's speech to text.


It is. Sorry!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

AMP said:


> Double checking.
> Lyft: wait 5 minutes. Get $5.
> Uber: wait 2 minutes. Get $3.75. (Passenger pays $5. Uber $1.25)


And zero wear and tear on the car !


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

dont say $5 fee...its only $3.60 we get..uber gets their cut too which is dumb af!!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Come on...three years, never collected a canx fee? Not even one where the pax cancelled when you were driving more than 3 minutes towards the pickup point? Shirleyutroll.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No.
> Uber is also 5 minutes. Pool is 2 minutes.


Uber wants you to think it's 3 minutes but when you arrive at the PU address, it starts counting down from 2 minutes...then counting up to 3 minutes at which point you can cancel no show.

They did shorten the time a PAX can cancel once request is picked up by a driver from what was 5 minutes, to the current 3 minutes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yeah, the timer can be confusing. 
However, once the 5 minutes are up, it will clearly let you know that you can now cancel.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

rickasmith98 said:


> They did shorten the time a PAX can cancel once request is picked up by a driver from what was 5 minutes, to the current 3 minutes.


It's 2 minutes:

https://help.uber.com/h/24e75a3b-cf44-44e4-abae-8c2dce3b07a3

*When you'll be charged a cancellation fee for non-POOL trips 
If you cancel more than 2 minutes after your request has been accepted.*


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Sometimes you get a call from the packs ......





reg barclay said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt that that's speech to text.


It could well have been a call from the 6 packs. 

Time to call it a day, Buddy. 
We are here waiting. Cool and just chillin' awaitin your every command.
Ready to delight and gratify you....

Then again, it may be something to do with pax.

.

.


----------



## Templeton (May 17, 2018)

IERide said:


> You wait for the 5 minute timer and at 5:01, cancel, select "rider isnt here", collect your $5, and move on..


since when does an uber driver get $5 for the cancelation? The most we get here for a cancelation is $3.75.....


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Templeton said:


> since when does an uber driver get $5 for the cancelation? The most we get here for a cancelation is $3.75.....


Different markets pay different. I get $4 or $4.80 in the Uber areas I drive. $5 or $6 with Lyft.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I never start and stop the trip until they are in the vehicle or out of the vehicle. 10 seconds before the cancel fee comes up I call. If they don't answer with "I'm right behind you!" I cancel and leave. Usually it's "oh I'll be right down!"..."Ok great"...click, goodbye.

Sometimes people come out and try to leave stuff and go back in. Um, no. "Oh sorry it's an insurance liability you can't have anything in the vehicle if you aren't here." Bye.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

shirleyujest said:


> Wait, since when do drivers get cancellation fees when THEY cancel? I've been driving for Uber for three years and have never received a cancellation fee for cancellations that I've made. I see that you're in California. I don't think it works the same way in Michigan.





shirleyujest said:


> Thank you for the help. A lot of people on here would prefer to just be rude.


I hope you did not do a lot of rides in the last 3 years But I think your trolling Unless you never waited 5 mins After 5 mins you cancel there is different options Uber now has a no show pop up after 5 mins But funny stuff



Rittz19007 said:


> I hope you did not do a lot of rides in the last 3 years But I think your trolling Unless you never waited 5 mins After 5 mins you cancel there is different options Uber now has a no show pop up after 5 mins But funny stuff


Unless your starting the ride when you pull up then cancelling if so Ya dont do that


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jcewr17 said:


> It's like working 3 years as a doctor and not knowing that she's dealing with sick people. Lmfao!


True story - I want to see an ENT last month about a sore throat:

Doc - "I noticed that all of these children were coming to see me with sore throats and I wondered why"
Me - "Because you're a doctor?"


----------



## Lulu06 (Feb 1, 2018)

Does anyone else have a problem with their cancellation timer resetting back 30 seconds?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> It didn't occur to me that people are doing this intentionally. Is there a timer on the pax app that shows how long they have to get into your car?
> 
> If someone approaches my car right at 5 minutes, or even a little later, I still do the trip but 4* them (or lower, depending).


Given how many times (for me) riders have appeared precisely 2 seconds before the app goes to "cancel", it would seem so.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Given how many times (for me) riders have appeared precisely 2 seconds before the app goes to "cancel", it would seem so.


I had two wait time based cancels this morning (5 minutes elapsed). Both of them got my text explaining why the trip was being canceled and advising them to be ready BEFORE they order their next ride.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

shirleyujest said:


> Thank you for the help. A lot of people on here would prefer to just be rude.


From what i was reading..no one was being rude to you. Perhaps your just perceiving there honest no nonsense questions as rude?

It surprises me that after being with rideshare for 3yrs your unaware that you get paid for cancelling after the wait time.

It pops up on screen everytime saying.."cancel if no show."

You just have to wait till it says it.
If your leaving after 2min...not seeing the "cancel if no show" then ya.. Your being impatient and not getting your cancel fee.

I love cancels on lyft cause its an easy 5 bucks. But tbh..perfer to pick em since i enjoy meeting new people and seeing where there going 

Sorry your seeing our utter shock at your stupidity as rude. But..this is like a 30yr asking what 1+1 is.

This is basic rideshare 101 stuff.
Not meaning to be rude here. Just....it is what it is.


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> yeah, the timer can be confusing.
> However, once the 5 minutes are up, it will clearly let you know that you can now cancel.


I watch my timer count up to the 3 minutes all the time, then mysteriously it back tracks to 2:38 or 2:30 secs then counts down for the second time to 3 mins. then i can cancel...but before that, I count down an extra 10 secs., because they have *not *given me my cancel fee in the past. Even though I argued with what his name, oh yeah, "Rohit," and even though my timer had the cancel button show up... aggravating...


----------



## randomdriver824 (Apr 1, 2018)

i primarily drive lyft, and have never had any issues with not getting no-show fees.

my strategy is to call after about 1 min, or 30 secs if i'm on a busy street to tell the pax that i'm looking for a safe place to stop or rounding the block. if no response, call again after about 3 mins. i'll start pulling out at about 4:45 if the destination is a dud, and hit no-show at basically the moment that the option comes up, whereas i'll only start pulling out at 5:00 if the destination is somewhere i'd like to go (airport, dtsf, etc.). for line, go to the pin and wait, and once the timer get to 0, no-show 'em, *unless* the ride is somewhere good *and* there are # of ride-based bonuses (basically only time i accept lines) *and* there is no one else in the car, in which case i'll call immediately once i get there to confirm the pax is getting to my car.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> It's 2 minutes:
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/24e75a3b-cf44-44e4-abae-8c2dce3b07a3
> 
> ...


This may have been answered already, but I am too lazy to read through the rest of the thread....

If the Pax cancels more than 2 minutes after requesting a ride, then they get charged and the driver gets the cancellation fee.

This is a different scenario than when the driver has waited for 300 seconds after arriving at the pin location and cancels the ride.

Again, if someone else has explained this, then I'm sorry for the redundancy...I have a 300 second time limit for reading individual threads.

Chris


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I am in NC and I get the fee if I cancel after 5 min and select rider no show


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I had a situation where the passenger was unable to get to me. I asked if they wanted to cancel, and they said yes. So I canceled it and gave the reason as passenger requested cancel. I got the cancelation fee. But it might have been more than five minutes also.


----------

